# Can anyone identify this?



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Howdy,

I've been trying to figure out what this is on this PCB. The PCB is a power board for a Sharp TV.

This one: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=qpwbfe333wjn2+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Here is an image with an arrow pointing to the item I can't quite identify. It looks like a transformer but I'm not exactly sure. 
https://doc-0k-1s-docs.googleuserco...7925024&hash=6oatf7433vvlqotdhqf110k7insh7jmk


Thanks,
Ddraig


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Link is bad.

BG


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Which one? 

How about this one? https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-YWUnb2xBZoYjdjMWUzYWEtYzE3MS00NDNmLWE3Y2ItZTdhZGI0MGEzOWQy&hl=en


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's a choke that is part of the line filter. 

it comprises two windings in parallel, one on the phase input, one on the neutral input & (along with capacitors on the same circuit) filters out unwanted frequencies from the incoming power line and those created by the switch mode power supply from being injected upline onto the electricity supply.

Because the windings are in parallel, any electrical noise that tries to pass through it and is present on both windings is zeroed ..


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> it's a choke that is part of the line filter.
> 
> it comprises two windings in parallel, one on the phase input, one on the neutral input & (along with capacitors on the same circuit) filters out unwanted frequencies from the incoming power line and those created by the switch mode power supply from being injected upline onto the electricity supply.
> 
> Because the windings are in parallel, any electrical noise that tries to pass through it and is present on both windings is zeroed ..


Yep that sounds about right, what's the technical name of it do you happen to know a good manufacturer? The one I have looks like it is melted and I need to replace it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Common mode line filter choke or just line filter choke

check out electrical / electronic stores .. ideally pou should get exactly the same type from the MAnufacturer or their representative since the choke & associated capacitors should have been designed for the equipment.

since you say that it looks damaged and in particular melted you will need to ask yourself why that has happened .. if too much current was passed through it and it ooked you need to know why so that yo can prevent it from happening again. Possibly the wrong frequency or maybe something else is overloading the circuit??


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool thanks,

Only electronics store we have near by is Radio Shack, and they are not that great when it comes to knowledge or anything of the sort.

I've been looking on mouser.com but so far haven't had much luck. I'll probably take it off the board today or tomorrow and see if I can find a serial number on it. 

:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

look for a part number but since it's a sharp TV better get in contact with them and ask for details giving whatever details you have about the TV set.

Don't forget that it's possible you might find something only the pins won't fit the holes in the board. Since we are talking Mains Voltage it's important that not only you get the correct part but also that you fit it correctly too!

Take care & good Luck.


----------

